# fly fishing help



## scflyfisher (May 24, 2011)

hello i'll be visiting the pensacola area looks like the 3rd week in july. will not be pulling a boat. any advice for walk in flyfishing will also be trying on the beach. i'll be using a 7 wt and a 10 wt. any suggestions on locations to try and flies to use would be helpful, and any other info would be nice to thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Try Fort Pickens. Wadefish throwing Clousers, Deceivers, and larger Crazy Charlies. Take a stout rod because the wind can really pick up.
The beach, etc. will be crazy this weekend because of the holiday. 
Send me a pm.


----------



## scflyfisher (May 24, 2011)

*thanks for info*

thanks for the info. will write it in my notes. not sure what a pm is?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

scflyfisher said:


> thanks for the info. will write it in my notes. not sure what a pm is?


pm = personal/private message. click on my username and you can send me one or respond to the one that i sent you earlier. cheers.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Fly fishing without a boat ………great idea. Hope you had enjoyed a lot. Here a link of fishing map below. It may help you in locating proper fishing spots for you in future.

http://www.marinews.com/ps_map/


----------



## scflyfisher (May 24, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the info. if it works in my favor i'll post some pics!


----------

